# SGM Ed Parker amateur videos - opinion?



## Mike M (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello, 
I just purchased an amateur video on Ebay of a SGM Ed Parker black belt seminar from the 1980's.   This particular video intrigued me, as it appears the two hour length is devoted almost entirely to Long Form 3.  

I was curious as to whether others here have purchased similar amateur videos of SGM Ed Parker, and whether they found the tapes helpful, interesting, worthwhile, etc?

I am 43 years old, and only started in Kenpo when I was 40.  My instructor knew and trained with Mr. Parker.   Beyond hearing stories through others, I do think that these types of tapes do serve some purpose, in allowing us to see and hear Mr. Parker directly.   The risk in purchasing this type of tape seems to lie in the quality, rather than the content.  I purchased a tape two years or so ago that I believe was sold by Mr. Doug McLeod (SP?).   The quality was fair at best, but the content was very interesting. 

Curious.
Mike


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 26, 2005)

Was it filmed in Europe and who sold you it.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 26, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Was it filmed in Europe and who sold you it.


I assume you are inquiring about the Long Form 3 tape. I have not received it yet, so I don't know where it was filmed. No indication that it was not filmed domestically. It was sold on e-bay by seller karate-korner. 100% positive feedback. 125 transactions. No reason to doubt it is legit. 

I was looking for opinions on amateur tapes for those of us not lucky enough to have met SGM Parker.  

Mike


----------



## nlkenpo (Sep 27, 2005)

I wanna have anything I can get my hands on that involves Mr. Parker and that is available in PAL format (European), or even rather on DVD.

 I bought the interview tape that is sold by Mr. Tatum, which also shows some demonstration footage by Mr. Parker. I love to see that, sometimes not even to actually learn from, but just to see the man move.

 I've sometimes tried to buy stuff on ebay, but most is NTSC, and didn't have luck in winning an auction so far. I don't mind it being amateur video, since it certainly isn't amateur Kenpo if it involves Mr. Parker.

 Regards and have fun with your tape, when it arrives.

 Marcel


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Sep 27, 2005)

nlkenpo said:
			
		

> I wanna have anything I can get my hands on that involves Mr. Parker and that is available in PAL format (European), or even rather on DVD.
> 
> I bought the interview tape that is sold by Mr. Tatum, which also shows some demonstration footage by Mr. Parker. I love to see that, sometimes not even to actually learn from, but just to see the man move.
> 
> ...


May I suggest you find a local US military base and find an American TV and VCR/DVD player and a transformer to go from 220 to 110 volts.   That way, you can buy everything and you're equipped to view it in any format.

DarK LorD


----------



## nlkenpo (Sep 28, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> May I suggest you find a local US military base and find an American TV and VCR/DVD player and a transformer to go from 220 to 110 volts. That way, you can buy everything and you're equipped to view it in any format.
> 
> DarK LorD


 Thanks for the suggestion, and I have thought about that, but I haven't been able to afford myself the money and the space for an extra VCR and TV set, just for US-produced kenpo-video's. Especially now that there's DVD, where it doesn't matter anymore (I've got a region-free DVD player).

 Thanks anyway,

 Marcel

 NTSC= Never The Same Color ;-)


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Marcel,
my initial enquiry above was one of curiosity thats all, I have hours and hours and hours of video tape with Mr.Parker teaching in Jersey, remind me nearer the time and I will bring a copy  to the European IKC next year.
One of the tapes features Mr. Parker teaching Long Form Three over a two day seminar to a large group of European Black Belts, I was merely wondering if this tape had found it's way on to ebay.
Richie


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 28, 2005)

I keep hoping that Edmund Parker (Jr.) will set up a central clearing house where these videos could be made available to the general public. (with appropriate fees of course.) The few seminars I've seen show a charismatic teacher who moved with grace and power to the end of his life.  Clearly a remarkable man.

Jeff


----------



## Mike M (Sep 28, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> I keep hoping that Edmund Parker (Jr.) will set up a central clearing house where these videos could be made available to the general public. (with appropriate fees of course.) The few seminars I've seen show a charismatic teacher who moved with grace and power to the end of his life. Clearly a remarkable man.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,
I would also like to see such a clearing house.   You would think that the owners of these tapes would be willing to give up a margin of the sale price in return for increased sales and marketing, etc.   Mr. Edmund Parker Jr. might be reluctant to participate simply because the quality of these videos varies greatly.   He may not want the memory of his father preserved in a less than ideal way. 

Two years ago or so I bought one of a three tapes series that Mr. Doug Mcleod was selling on E-bay called Parker Gold-Foundations of Kenpo.   The information on the tape that I have is great.  The quality is very amateur.   The person that I just purchased the Long Form 3 seminar also had several other tapes available on e-bay.   It does make me wonder what else is out there in tape.   

Mike


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 28, 2005)

Mike M said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> It does make me wonder what else is out there in tape.
> Mike


Yes it does make you wonder.:erg: 
Richie


----------



## nlkenpo (Sep 29, 2005)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> I have hours and hours and hours of video tape with Mr.Parker teaching in Jersey, remind me nearer the time and I will bring a copy to the European IKC next year.


 Hi Richard,

 I'll sure try to remember to help you remember to bring these over. It'll be great to see all this old material. 

 Thanks in advance, and if we forget, there will be another chance in Jersey in the future, now won't there?

 Marcel


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 29, 2005)

nlkenpo said:
			
		

> Hi Richard,
> ........... there will be another chance in Jersey in the future, now won't there?
> Marcel


Of course there will be Marcel, there may be something coming up over here in the near future!
Rich


----------

